# I've Been Published In HAM!!



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm not one to toot my own horn, so I won't start now. 
However, I do want everyone to know that I've been published in the next issue (#47) of Haunted Attraction Magazine. 

If you were at Hauntcon and picked up this issue in advance, flip to page 32 and there it is: *Memoirs Of A Transworld Newbie*. I'm the newbie. If you were not at Hauntcon, but have a subscription, check it out when it arrives. 

Not a subscriber to Haunted Attraction Magazine? Well, get in gear and become one. It's chock full of* great *articles! Besides, you just never know who you might read about in the future...maybe even another one from me.  

Ciao 4 Now!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Way cool Empress! Congrats on getting published! I have a sub so I look forward to reading your article.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

WoooHOooo! Our very own royalty in print! Congrats!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Can you scan the article and post it so we can see it? Congrats!!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Dr Morbius said:


> Can you scan the article and post it so we can see it? Congrats!!


Dr M, I cannot scan the article as this would be unethical and unfair to those who actually paid for a subscription to the magazine.

Thanks everyone for your well wishes! I'm currently writing an article on Hauntcon. It's filled with lots of info and a surprise or two.

Ciao 4 Now!


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Great article.
Congrats!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Empress!

I read your article & enjoyed it very much. Reminded me of my first trip to Horrorfind Weekends in 2005. Even thought it was a different event & mine was in Summer, there were a lot of similarites. Was my first time traveling a long distance by myself & getting support from my haunting friends once there.


----------

